# Max Payne 1 and 2 clubhouse



## Braveheart (Feb 21, 2009)

Official Max Payne site

Max Payne mods

great walkthrough for Max Payne 1

Members: 

Braveheart


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.cheatcc.com/pc/maxpayne.html anyone know how to use these hacks when a copy of Max Payne downloaded via Steam?


----------



## ktr (Feb 21, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> http://www.cheatcc.com/pc/maxpayne.html anyone know how to use these hacks when a copy of Max Payne downloaded via Steam?



Right click the game on steam >> properties >> Set Launch Option; then add what ever command line parameter you want...


----------



## Clutch442 (Feb 21, 2009)

One of my favorite alltime games.
Does everyone know Max was made to look like the writer Sam Lake

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sam_Lake.jpg#file

That guy who did the video walk through is good, I don't even want to tell you how long it took me to complete the first game.

I sure get my moneys worth.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 21, 2009)

Clutch442 said:


> One of my favorite alltime games.
> Does everyone know Max was made to look like the writer Sam Lake
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sam_Lake.jpg#file
> ...



"_Järvi played several roles in the development of Max Payne. He not only wrote the game's story and script, but also helped design levels, and was the face model for the character of Max Payne. He posed as Max Payne in the game's graphic novels as well. Because of the game's budget, Remedy could not hire actors. As a result, Järvi, along with other Remedy programmers played the roles._"

I haven't actually played the games lol, I did go see the movie though, Mila Kunis FTW


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 21, 2009)

i just corrupted all my save game files...oh well. still a good game


----------



## JC316 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the second one. I would like to get the first one again. Trying to sell the 2nd one. I have beaten so many times I can play it with my eyes closed.


----------



## kysg (Feb 21, 2009)

dude max payne 1 is so much, much better than 2.  though I like the game's concept on the whole Film noir style man, just doesn't get any better.  Though the movie did it no justice.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't get Max Payne to work under Vista


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 22, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> I can't get Max Payne to work under Vista



serious? you using a CD or steam?


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 22, 2009)

wow bad dreams level is hard! i finally finished it.

anyone else annoyed that xfire doesn't support this game?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 22, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> wow bad dreams level is hard! i finally finished it.
> 
> anyone else annoyed that xfire doesn't support this game?



Yes, that level was a BITCH. I hated it.


----------



## r9 (Feb 22, 2009)

I played both. Amazing story, graphics, shooting and everything. I bet that looks great even compared to todays games.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 22, 2009)

r9 said:


> I played both. Amazing story, graphics, shooting and everything. I bet that looks great even compared to todays games.



the graphics are great except for the faces...but the environment, guns and clothing look nice.


----------



## kysg (Feb 22, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> the graphics are great except for the faces...but the environment, guns and clothing look nice.



ey don't hate on max's constipated looking face, I actually find some of the faces funny.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 23, 2009)

kysg said:


> ey don't hate on max's constipated looking face, I actually find some of the faces funny.



some of them are hilarious!


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 23, 2009)

i just finished it for the 2nd time!


----------



## DaveK (Mar 6, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> I can't get Max Payne to work under Vista



Browse the CD and find the setup file and run that, autorun wont work.

I just got the game today, played about an hour so far and it's great. Looks pretty good too considering it came out in 2001. 1440x900 with 6xAA and AF? Now that's awesome!  So many newer games I've played have no AA/AF or higher or widescreen resolutions.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2009)

I f*cking loved the MP games...........I wish they would make a part 3


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Browse the CD and find the setup file and run that, autorun wont work.
> 
> I just got the game today, played about an hour so far and it's great. Looks pretty good too considering it came out in 2001. 1440x900 with 6xAA and AF? Now that's awesome!  So many newer games I've played have no AA/AF or higher or widescreen resolutions.



yes the screen options are amazing! and yea i agree about the graphics...everything on max settings it looks really good, especially his jacket, how it moves when he runs looks really good.


----------

